# Restore Factory Settings? Please Help!



## SteveO3913 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hey,

I purchased a DirecTV + TiVo Receiver (I think it's an R10), to use at school from a friend.

The unit works fine, but I've become very frustrated as all of his settings are obviously still stored on the TiVo. What I want to do, if possible, is restore the TiVo to the factory settings. I want to completely erase all the shows that have been record onto the drive, and all of his season pass recording settings. I want to start fresh and build my own settings.

Is this possible? If so, how can I do this?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Clear and Delete Everything is akin to formatting the TiVo.

I don't remember exactly where it is buried, but it's in system settings somewhere.

There will be two flavors of Clear and Delete,
one just erases the wishlists, thumbs, and season pass info,
the other does the above in addition to erasing all the stored programs.


phox


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think there is a SEPARATE place you have to go to turn suggestion recording OFF (the default is ON) since even a clear and delete everything (I think) does not change the system setting for recording suggestions


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

The factory default for recording suggestions is ENABLED.


----------

